# Choosing the Right Grade of Plywood



## lge77 (Jun 20, 2017)

Choosing the rightplywood for your application can be a daunting task. The price variations can be quite complicated, and what exactly are those letters on the label? Understanding what these letters mean as well as different purposes for each is crucial to choosing the right material. Similarly, understanding the different finishes can take your project to the next level, no matter what the project itself may be. From choosing the best plywood for cabinets to creating a new flooring underlayment, knowing the specifics will help.

*Grades of Softwood Plywood*

Softwood plywood is graded into a pretty easy to understand system, a simple A through D grading. The higher the grade, the better the quality.

An A or B grade plywood is of the highest quality and ideal for shop projects. Any knots in these sheets of plywood are replaced with "football" shaped patches. This maintains the strength and the uniformity of the wood. These patches can be sanded and finished uniformly with the rest of the panel. Voids and gaps along the border of the panel are filled in and sanded.

Many lumber stores do not carry A and B grade plywood panels. A good tip if you are looking for higher grade panels is to call around. Chances are you can track some down with a few phone calls. It is important to understand that the major retailers you will purchase plywood from cater to both homeowners and general contractors. This simply means that most of the plywood you will see lined up and down the aisles is for sheathing. (Roofing, bathroom floor, garages, etc.) If you are looking for project plywood panels, you may have to dig a little deeper.

The C and D grades are the more economical choice of plywood. You'll find a lot of repaired knots and voids on these panels, with some knots left as-is. If you are planning to cover the surface of your project, then this may be the right choice for you for a lower price. These panels are ideal and a budget-friendly option for shelving and scrap projects around the house.

*Interior and Exterior Use*

Indoor projects have many possibilities in the plywood that you can pick. Pine veneer is probably the most common. It is typically labeled "Sanded Pine BC". They are fairly economical, usually ranging in price from $15-$25 per standard 4' x 8' sheet. These panels also have one side that is smoothly sanded for finishing and are perfect for working on cabinets. On the other hand, if you're putting up some shop furnitures Baltic Birch is your ultimate choice of plywood for its clean and attractive edges.

Plywood is almost impossible to efficiently use in outdoor projects if it weren't pressure treated. The rain, sun and insects could damage your untreated plywood in a matter of months. Pressure treated plywood is quite simple to spot in the store. It has the signature green tint and is normally in its own aisle. One thing to remember when working with this type of plywood is to purchase and use the correct hardware. The treatment on these panels erodes metals at a much faster rate than untreated wood. I would suggest galvanized or stainless steel fasteners to ensure a longer life.

CDX sheathing is a construction plywood that is used to build walls and roofs. The first two letters (CD) simply give the grades of the veneer as mentioned earlier. The X means that the glue is rated successful to outdoor exposure, NOT the wood. This panel will stand the elements for a short while, but will eventually need to be covered in exterior protection to last. Having said that, CDX plywood may also be used as wood flooring underlayment, whether you're installingreal hardwood or engineered floor.

Another type of plywood that you could consider for external use would be t-111 siding or t1-11 plywood siding. It is an all-around material and can be stained to look like natural wood. It can also be primed and painted with no problems at all.

*Choose the Right Plywood*

Choosing the appropriate grade of plywood to buy for the right application is very crucial when planning and pricing out a project. You'll want a material that will serve the purpose you intended and will give value to your investment. Knowing the grades and types of plywood will help level up the scope of your woodworking projects.


----------

